# A sad trend developing among finger-shooters?



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to take a few moments to publicly thank embalmer883, as I know he is a member of both Monster Bows, as well as Boar's website. A few days back, I was getting some help via the chat on Boar's website regarding modules and draw length. Sometime during the discussion, I mentioned the fact that I would love to try a release sometime due to my poor finger release with my painful fingers. The next day, I had received a PM from embalmer883 stating that if I provided my address, he would send me a new Tru-Fire release, for nothing! When I offered to pay for it, he insisted that he'd cover it and only asked that I pass it on to someone else if I found it didn't work out for me. So thanks again embalmer883, I really, truly appreciate it. 

With that being said, I received the release today. I've not ever shot a bow using a release, exept for maybe once or twice, so it was rather awkward @ first. I completely adjusted my bow to compensate for a slightly different anchor point, and I think I'll go as far to have a string loop and peep put on shortly. As much as I love finger shooting a bow, I think this new method may be here to stay...for now. Sometime down the road once I become more proficient with my bow, I think I'll try fingers again. It sort of pains me that for the time being, I'm giving up on finger shooting, but, I think this is a step in the right direction in becoming as consistent as possible. I really couldn't believe how much easier it is to consistently group arrows. Not that I'm trying to belittle all you release shooters. It's definately more comfortable for my sore fingers. I'm even considering ordering a Phoenix rather than a Dragon!! :shock: 

Wish me luck, I'm off to the pro shop to have a loop and maybe a peep installed. It's both a happy and sad day @ the same time.

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I know exactly what you are going through. The years of off-road motorcycle racing when I was younger is starting to take it's toll. One place in particular is my fingers. I decided this year that I would pickup another bow and a release so that I could "practice". After reading all I could about releases, loops and shorter draw lengths, I bought a Tru Ball Short 'n Sweet release. It is a hook style release with the trigger mounted near the end. After settling on a comfortable anchor spot, I adjusted the length of the loop so that I could maintain my 30" draw. After getting past all the flinching and trigger punching, I found that I could consistently put an arrow in the same hole in the target. But, I have not ventured past the 19' I am shooting in my garage so I am no way claiming heroism. 

So I believe that when it finally comes time to finally hangup the finger tab, I will be able to continue to get all of the enjoyment I have gotten from archery in the last 42 years using a release. By the way, drop away rests are way cool.:wink:


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

i am having trouble getting a friend of mine to switch from fingers to a release.his groups are really pretty bad.i know a release should get him much more consistent,he has a very hard time trying to use the release and always goes back to his fingers.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Many if not most of us have shot releases at some point in time. For me, it came after struggles with TP and fingers. 

My vote is anything you have to do to put the joy back into archery, go do it. But never say never; you may find that even though you enjoy your release experience, you continue to have a desire to shoot fingers as well. 

I can say that while I so prefer fingers, I enjoy both. Good luck to you as you work through all this.

Cato


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

mitchell said:


> Many if not most of us have shot releases at some point in time. For me, it came after struggles with TP and fingers.
> 
> My vote is anything you have to do to put the joy back into archery, go do it. But never say never; you may find that even though you enjoy your release experience, you continue to have a desire to shoot fingers as well.
> 
> ...


Yep , what Cato said :thumbs_up


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

While I've always shot with fingers, I have to agree that you have to do what it takes to make it fun. Otherwise, you'll just throw that bow in the closet and forget it. 
Keep on shooting. Release or fingers.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

My feelings mirror those above here. I shot fingers for years, went to a release. Trying fingers again now, and shooting recurves too. So long as it's a bow and arrows, it don't matter as long as your having fun.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've tried a release, but never long enough to get over the flinching, jerking stuff. I know I've posted this before, but without a release I wouldn't have let my son hunt. He just couldn't get his group size down the release "fixed" him. I think a lot of times shooting a release would have to simplify things a bit, and open up choices for more bows, rests, etc.


----------



## Longtimearcher (May 23, 2002)

I shoot fingers because of the bad habits I developed while shooting tournaments with a release aid years ago. I shot too much draw weight and got TP real bad. I got to where I could not shoot with a release aid at all. I went back to fingers and enjoy it. I feel more control for some reason with fingers. That is what I learned to shoot back in the seventies anyway. Fingers, no sights. I do use sight pins now. Eye sight aint what it used to be though. I think that whatever gives you the most enjoyment is what you should use. Back in the day, sights and releases were looked at as "TABOO" for awhile in my neck of the woods. Now I understand that crossbows are the next thing to address at tournaments. I have not been to a tournament in years. Are they very popular?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Whatever it takes*

Hey it still archery, just a little different. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I shot compound fingers for many years. I had to quit do to some issues with my fingers going numb. Awful had to tell if the string was gone when your fingers are numb. To continue shooting tournaments and seeing the folks that I love I went to a release. This lasted about 3 years and I hated every minute of it. Around 2003-4 I discovered the recurve and my archery life was reborn. The three years I spent shooting the release allowed whatever was wrong with my fingers to heal so it was not a waste of time. Now I shoot recurve almost full time, still hunt some with a compound/release but I tournament shoot 100% with the recurve.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, once I get things down better, I think I'll try to switch back to shooting fingers. I really love shooting with fingers much more than a release, but, for the time being the release I think is a little easier. Though I'm only 22, I have carpal tunnel in my hands as well as what I believe is an ingrown finger nail in my right hand ring finger which is extremely painful. I think the biggest issue is the fact that I sort of wear finger shooting like a badge of honor. Finger shooters are members of an group who accept the fact that there is a common used, much simpler approach to loosing an arrow, but, still choose to do it the "hard way". 

Maybe that's putting too much thought into it, but, it's how I feel.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

never shot a release . if i reach the point it is physically required I'LL QUIT SHOOTING .


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm the only finger shooter I know amongst dozens of archery friends. I still get the "why do you shoot with fingers" questions. I did shoot several years with a release and if I one day come to the point of not being able to use my fingers to release I won't hesitate to change back again. I love archery too much to give it up just because the 'ol fingers aren't performing anymore. I might lose a little of my enjoyment, but there's a lot more too it than just what's holding the string at full draw.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a couple of compound bows which are set up differently for release shooting and for fingers. My older/vintage bows with lower poundages and those with long ATAs and high brace heights, I have maintained as my fingers bows. In addition, I have my trad/Fita bows that keep me shooting fingers.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

After much tinkering and testing, I have switched back to full time finger shooting. I went over my rig and dropped some things and added others and experimented with how I loose the string and how I hold the bow and I think I finally got it right.

That's all I want to say for now, otherwise I'll jinx my improvement.


----------



## Shadow Man (Mar 25, 2008)

If my fingers gave out, I'd definitely go back to a release. But, it would take some time to fight off the "green monkeys" of target panic and jerking. I went through an eternity of the heebie jeebies when I first "evolved" to the release. I don't want to go there again... ever! 

But, if I had to do it to keep slinging slivers I would!

Shadow Man


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a great hobby, just have fun...


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> I have to take a few moments to publicly thank embalmer883, as I know he is a member of both Monster Bows, as well as Boar's website. A few days back, I was getting some help via the chat on Boar's website regarding modules and draw length. Sometime during the discussion, I mentioned the fact that I would love to try a release sometime due to my poor finger release with my painful fingers. The next day, I had received a PM from embalmer883 stating that if I provided my address, he would send me a new Tru-Fire release, for nothing! When I offered to pay for it, he insisted that he'd cover it and only asked that I pass it on to someone else if I found it didn't work out for me. So thanks again embalmer883, I really, truly appreciate it.
> 
> With that being said, I received the release today. I've not ever shot a bow using a release, exept for maybe once or twice, so it was rather awkward @ first. I completely adjusted my bow to compensate for a slightly different anchor point, and I think I'll go as far to have a string loop and peep put on shortly. As much as I love finger shooting a bow, I think this new method may be here to stay...for now. Sometime down the road once I become more proficient with my bow, I think I'll try fingers again. It sort of pains me that for the time being, I'm giving up on finger shooting, but, I think this is a step in the right direction in becoming as consistent as possible. I really couldn't believe how much easier it is to consistently group arrows. Not that I'm trying to belittle all you release shooters. It's definately more comfortable for my sore fingers. I'm even considering ordering a Phoenix rather than a Dragon!! :shock:
> 
> ...



Damn.....looks like we have lost another one to "the dark side"....... :sad:


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

musikman43155 said:


> After much tinkering and testing, I have switched back to full time finger shooting. I went over my rig and dropped some things and added others and experimented with how I loose the string and how I hold the bow and I think I finally got it right.
> 
> That's all I want to say for now, otherwise I'll jinx my improvement.


I took a temporary leave. I'm back and shooting better than I was before and still working on improving everyday. I just couldn't live with shooting a release, I appreciate finger-shooting far too much. :wink:


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*i switched*

that is why i have not posted her much any more. i am only shooting a bt release for target and going to hunt with it. keep eveything under control. i can aim like a mad man. and like others said it put the fun back into shooting.


jhart75609 i kind of same boat when comes to youngest son. at 15 yrd and under i think he is doing ok. and he insists on killing first deer with fingers like me and his older brother has. then he said he might switch to release. so i will let him. all shots for his stands are marked for 15 he can not take shot outside of that. he is praticing out to 30 helps make close ones better for him. plus only 1 pin set for 15. i cant wait to put his pic on here.

Jeff


----------



## mandomatt (Oct 17, 2002)

*back to fingers*

I struggled with shooting with a release for years. I'd be OK until a 3-D shoot, then target panic would get me. After getting a Hoyt Protec with long limbs, I was able to return to finger shooting--and I'm really loving shooting again. Plus my groups are far more consistent. But Now I think my draw point needs to be changed to somewhere further back on my face. Any help there? Matt


----------



## cliffs4 (Jul 24, 2008)

I traded the finger tab for a release 3 years ago. I could shoot the release more accurately on targets, but not on deer. I am back to full fledged fingers again. Got a Hoyt 38 Ultra that just shoots great with fingers. A lot of times when deer hunting, there is a very short window of opportunity. With a release, it takes a whole lot more time to get everything just right. With fingers, I need about 2 seconds to get off a well aimed shot, max. I also am the only one in the area that uses fingers, but, have been doing it for 45 years.


----------

